# TMI: bleeding again a week after failed ivf.



## Perfectlyflawed (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi ladies

I'm just looking for a little bit of advice.
I had a failed ICSI cycle last Wednesday and started to bleed lightly within 6 hours of stopping the cyclogest.
The bleed hot heavier but the turned to brown spotting on Sunday with a little bit of red blood when I wiped after using the toilet. This was so light that there was minimal amount on a pad

Yesterday, I wore a pad just in case as I know you can get old blood for a while after a failed ivf cycle as that's what I experienced with my first ivf, but something different happened. I was leaving work when I felt a really bad cramp in my belly and about 5 mins later, I had a gushing feeling down below which was obviously blood. I went to the toilet and had loads of bitty black clots and one larger broke one that was kind of connect still as I wiped.
I have since had bad cramps again and the same feeling of occasional blood gushing out but not enough to cause alarm. I also have a little bit of the old clot things.

I know this is all a bit TMI but I was wondering if this is normal. 
I had a haemorrhage a few hours after my son's birth almost 8 years ago which has always left me scared of a repeat but its not as heavy.
Do you think this could be a late implantation failing even though the hospital beta said I'm not pregnant?
Is this just results of ivf?
Why didn't it get cleared out inside with last week's bleed?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Hun, I really don't know the answer but didn't want to read and run. I would say you need to contact your clinic. I know I did loose quite a few clots after my 2nd cycle compared to my first and bled quite abit. Just call them for piece of mind. Sorry to hear you have had a failed cycle xxxxx


----------

